# Jenna Jameson Not Looking So Hot These Days



## Ricci (Feb 28, 2007)

Yikes WTF happned Tanning Salon overdo and steroids? And another pin thin body of a celeb? Pic with yellow dress

Just a reminder what she used to look like not long ago

pic with sliver top


----------



## Manda (Feb 28, 2007)

Yikes! Thats extra crispy there


----------



## AngelaGM (Feb 28, 2007)

It is a shame to want to look like a skeleton....


----------



## Ricci (Feb 28, 2007)

I see some plastic surgery stuff happening on her face she actually doesn't look like she did 3-5 yrs ago


----------



## sarahgr (Feb 28, 2007)

I dont think she is on steroids....she has been losing alot of weight recently though and imo she should stop injecting stuff into her lips they are starting to look weird!....Being in that business does take a toll on you i guess...all that makeup and tanning...phew!


----------



## Ricci (Feb 28, 2007)

ahh thats wut it is the ugly lips


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 28, 2007)

she looks diseased.


----------



## sarahgr (Feb 28, 2007)

Crap it worked a second ago...lol..just a minute!


----------



## Ricci (Feb 28, 2007)

I dont se it hun try uploading it


----------



## sarahgr (Feb 28, 2007)

Hollywood Tuna - Image Viewer- Jenna Jameson Pictures

More close up...she looks tired ....

notice the weird boob wrinkles!


----------



## Ricci (Feb 28, 2007)

Ew I see the wrinkles man shes not like 70 yrs old jee


----------



## sarahgr (Feb 28, 2007)

Lol i think its because of the implants...they probably stretched her skin alot...


----------



## Ricci (Feb 28, 2007)

right I am noticing u eventually get uglier down the road trying to be beautiful lol


----------



## Aprill (Feb 28, 2007)

she looks like she got something


----------



## XkrissyX (Feb 28, 2007)

she looks gross!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Feb 28, 2007)

What a hideous little cracked up porn star. Way to go, Orange skin!


----------



## daer0n (Feb 28, 2007)

she's ugly..


----------



## WhitneyF (Feb 28, 2007)

She looks like an alien.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 28, 2007)

oh jenna why did you have to do the whole hollywood anorexic thing also...


----------



## monniej (Feb 28, 2007)

:add_wegbrech: :add_wegbrech: :add_wegbrech:

she doesn't look that bad in the close up! just a bit too tan, but not that bad, imo~


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 28, 2007)

omg she is digusting!!!!! one breat look's lopsided in the silver top ewwww and her lip's look horrible!


----------



## michal_cohen (Feb 28, 2007)

gross


----------



## LeynaBanana (Feb 28, 2007)

She looks so ugly now. Too much plastic surgery.. :/ She looks old and fake. :/ She looks a lot better before.


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 28, 2007)

her boobs are far too big


----------



## Ricci (Feb 28, 2007)

I agree, its looks so painfull too


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Feb 28, 2007)

She looks like a younger, tanorexic version of Joan Rivers with fake boobs.

It's a shame... because I liked her.


----------



## Saje (Mar 1, 2007)

same here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessica (Mar 1, 2007)

What's up with her????? I thought she was smoking hot. I haven't seen her (any pics or interviews) in little while and she looks like a baked potato... an anorexic one.


----------



## han (Mar 1, 2007)

she looks good from the waist down abs legs and ass.. but tits and face not so good looking.. at least she isnt a fatorexic with rolls


----------



## Colorlicious (Mar 1, 2007)

yuck how can tito ortiz stand this ugliness!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Mar 1, 2007)

but you know what? I know many guys who would like do the living shit out of her.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 1, 2007)

I'd probably still do her. I just don't think I could kiss those lips. She might suck me in....lmao:moa:


----------



## Andi (Mar 1, 2007)

OMG what happened to my personal goddess? She used to be so beautiful (even though I never liked her gigantic breasts..it was just too much for her small frame but I guess thatÂ´s what you need to get somewhere in porn). If she stopped tanning, started eating and got those implants out..sheÂ´d be back to gorgeous in no time. I still love her!


----------



## Kathy (Mar 1, 2007)

Too much exposure to Hollywood influences.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 1, 2007)

She looks alright, I think it might be the awful hair! WTF was she thinking?


----------



## Ricci (Mar 1, 2007)

Andi , you have any idea how old Jenna is??


----------



## La_Mari (Mar 1, 2007)

I think that bones look really bad on super tan skin. Kind of like Victoria Beckham and Nicole Richie. How old is she?


----------



## Andi (Mar 2, 2007)

I looked it up..sheÂ´s 32


----------



## Ricci (Mar 2, 2007)

Holy Sh^%$ Im older then her!!I thought she was approaching 43 or something


----------



## Geek (Mar 2, 2007)

Cigarettes at their finest! I saw her on Howard Stern and all she could do is smoke


----------



## Ricci (Mar 2, 2007)

Tony Tony Tony tsk tsk

cigarettes don't make yer face crispy bake looking ,, wrinkled boobs and puffy warped lips


----------



## Kathy (Mar 2, 2007)

I agree...Tony is just biased. He doesn't like smoking! LOL...

She's done alot more to herself than smoking! I can't believe she's only 32!


----------



## claire20a (Mar 2, 2007)

the close up pic is extra scary!


----------



## CorteoGirl (Mar 2, 2007)

I think it is the lips. They are really bad. The bottom one looks so much bigger that the top. The orange skin is just gross. In the second pic her lips are just kinda creepy.


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 2, 2007)

Yeah, but I totally see why he's biased. Even though I admit I'm a smoke (yes, ew!), I know he only says what he says cause he cares  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stashblaster (Mar 2, 2007)

Only 32! OMG! The first picture shouts out the bad tan job. I think she actually looks worse in the second picture because her boobs are so huge. I guess I don't find gigantic boobs particularly attractive.


----------



## rlise (Mar 2, 2007)

well im just so upset! because i love her... that huge close up is just ... awful! ever since she go out of her marriage, she has gotten soooo skinny! bones arenot sexy i completely agree.

i want to get her new xxx movie w/ her now ex-husband.... im hoping she isnt nasty looking like that in the film.. ugh!

ooh forgot... in the close up pic.... if you look at her cleavage.. do i see sagging skin on her boobs... all that money and you look like crap.. geez! LMAO


----------



## linkas (Mar 3, 2007)

Jenna is very thin...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 3, 2007)

wow, she's only 32?! I didn't know that.

she looks much older in that photo.


----------



## x3kh (Mar 3, 2007)

eww your right.


----------



## bluebird26 (Mar 3, 2007)

What the heck is that!


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 3, 2007)

She is 32? Good grief! She is a year older than me and I think she looks like she is 42!!!


----------



## blackmettalic (Mar 4, 2007)

I recommend to things to Jenna: a BigMac and a bottle of self-tanner. Avoid all the freckles, wrinkles, cancer. It really bugs me when these fair-skinned women get all burnt up like that for some supposed trend.


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 4, 2007)

Jesus Christ what's wrong with her?


----------



## StrangerNMist (Mar 4, 2007)

I have to agree that Jenna is really starting to look really, really bad. Seriously, she should lay off the plastic surgery, cigarettes, and just eat something!

She used to be really good looking, but not now...


----------



## Geek (Mar 7, 2007)

Are you sure? Are you sure2?


----------



## Jessica (Mar 7, 2007)

Tony I totaly agree with you. I skimmed the articles and yes of course smoking is really bad for you. I am smoker and Jenna's age and I hope I look a lot younger than she does:laughing: . Seriously though I do agree that smoking ages you but her face has a lot more to it than aging and premature wrinkles. I am pretty sure the tanning has something to do with it too. Then again I am guilty of that too......:kopfkratz: hmmm I better quit smoking and tanning or I am gonna look like her....lol:rotfl: . Which isn't such a bad thing. Although she needs to eat a burger or two, with a few pounds she has a slamin' @$$ body.

But what causes the wrinkley boob and big puffy lips? cigaretts? I don't think they have anything to do with that.


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Mar 7, 2007)

WTF she used to be soo pretty and now she looks all jacked up and fake.Wow thats a trip.


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 7, 2007)

she's had quite a bit of work done. definately a bad nose job &amp; exaggerated tan.. not good. i guess that's what money will do to ya when u have no moral's or opinions.


----------



## Leza1121 (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi,

Lol.... :laughing:


----------

